# Movies everyone should see



## DeepSeaFlower (Dec 21, 2014)

What are your favorite movies of all time?

Any great movies you can recommend?


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo (Apr 14, 2013)

That I remember right now... I really enjoyed "Her", "Into the Wild", "Oldboy","Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain", "Mr. Nobody", "Fight Club", "The perks of being a wallflower", "Dans la maison"


----------



## Alana4297 (Oct 19, 2014)

PandaBeLikeHellNo said:


> That I remember right now... I really enjoyed "Her", "Into the Wild", "Oldboy","Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain", "Mr. Nobody", "Fight Club", "The perks of being a wallflower", "Dans la maison"


 Her and Into the Wild are on my list to watch! Unfortunately I know the ending of Into the Wild.


Here are my favorite in no particular order:

Nicholas Nickelby (jamie bell!)
Snowpiercer (amazing, and jamie bell!)
Titanic 
Thelma and Louise
Little miss sunshine
A Beautiful mind
Temple Grandin
What's eating Gilbert grape
The Grand Budapest Hotel
The Royal Tenembaums
The Truman Show 
Garden State
Ghost World 
Ruby Sparks 




There is honestly so much more, but it's very difficult to think of all the movies I watched, and my favourites.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Gattaca


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

So you asked three distinct questions. Not sure which to answer.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Perhaps a typical and somewhat predictable list in no particular order but organized by genre...

*Horror*

"The Fly" (1986) - a very frightening and disturbing horror/science fiction film, with some very moving scenes that just might draw a few tears. Great special effects.

"Invasion of the Body Snatchers" (1978) - I find it very atmospheric and frightening. It's a grim film. It moves a bit slow at the beginning, gradually building tension. It kind of has a dream-like quality to it, with the world being familiar but not quite right in a way that you can't immediately place. I also recommend the original 1956 film which while not as atmospheric, is none the less a thrilling and exciting mystery that has aged very gracefully and remains just as effective today as it was upon release over 50 years ago.

The ending has been parodied a bit but within the context of the film it is very effective and hits hard.









John Carpenter's "The Thing" (1982) - Another very atmospheric film with a great plot and an extremely creative alien. Most of the special effects have aged well too. Everybody should get the chance to see this film for the first time without having it spoiled. Some of the scenes will really catch you off-guard and stick with you forever. It's a film that is a lot of fun to discuss.

Alien (1978) - A perfectly crafted film at every level. I suspect everyone knows the plot and the film's most famous scene by this point. None the less, everyone should see it at least once. It's an iconic film and for good reason. What I love most about it is the acting, dialog, and set design. Despite being set in the future, in space, it feels very believable and realistic. The characters aren't heroes but just normal people doing a job that, to them, is very mundane. This enhances the movies fear factor by subtly making you feel like its really happening. To me anyway.

Dawn of the Dead (1978) - Perhaps the most iconic zombie film of all time. It's an ambitious film and despite its small budget, it succeeds completely at what the director wanted to achieve. It's a very smart horror/adventure film with social commentary on society that remains just as relevant today as it was in 1978. The zombie make-up is very minimal for the most part, with a few exceptions, but I think for many people they won't notice because they'll be drawn into the story and atmosphere too much to care.

28 Days Later (2002) - This movie reinvented the zombie genre for the 21st century in a very creative, original, and dare I say, intelligent way. This film will really get your blood flowing at parts, pulling you right into the movie so you can experience the same sense of danger and fear that the characters feel. It has some rather moving and touching scenes as well.

The Blair Witch Project (1999) - What I love about this film is it scares you without having to show anything. The basic premise itself, being lost in the woods, is scary enough and the movie capitalizes on this. The acting is what sells it. You really start to believe that these characters are real people lost in the woods. Watching them slowly come apart and succumb to panic pulls you into the film. A great movie to watch at night after you get home from a camping trip. 

Saw (2004) - A simple film that spawned a very long series... that is best ignored in my opinion. This little horror movie was great on its own. For me the fear comes from imaging yourself in the characters' position, forced to make the same grotesque choices. This film knows that the threat of harm is perhaps more frightening than harm itself and so the gore is actually pretty minimal. It's not at all "torture porn" like its sequels were accused of being. Saw II isn't bad either, actually. 

Predator (1987) - It's a little hard to place this film. It's a little bit of an action movie, a helping of horror, and has very clear science fiction premise. It's a great movie though with a cast of characters that you grow to like, a very interesting and memorable monster, and great performances all around. It's very atmospheric. 

The Terminator (1984) - In my experience this film is mostly described as an action film but I don't think this really fits at all. Just watch how the scenes are shot and what the musical cues are like. It's a horror film as it should be with an unstoppable killer after a vulnerable protagonist. The plot is simple but good and well acted with a genuinely moving romance. Most of the special effects still hold up today.

Tremors (1990) - Funny and scary, but not satirical or a spoof. The monster is very creative and memorable. 

Jaws (1975) - Simple story. Simple "monster". Simple kind of fear. Very, very effective.

Rosemary's Baby (1968) - Frightening and disturbing because of great story telling and acting. A slow build up with lots of tension and satisfying ending.

It (1990) - A two-part miniseries made for television, it feels like a theatrical release. Very scary, very memorable. It has a clown.

The Exorcist (1973) - Well written and acted, some of the shock might be lost on modern audiences and it is has been parodied a fair bit. However it's an excellent film and became so iconic for a reason; it's damn scary.

Scream (1996) - Kind of a bit of light, self-aware satire on slasher flicks. It is none the less quite scary and tense. The sequel is great too.

Killre Klowns from Outer Space (1988) - Kind of a satire of B movies and slasher fics, but not outright parody. A bit similar to Scream in that sense, but with a much wackier premise. Manages to be scary and disturbing while also being funny. 


*Action/Adventure/Thrillers*

Die Hard (1988) - An ordinary man in the wrong place at the wrong time finds himself trapped in a skyscraper teeming with gun-toting terrorists, he has no backup, his wife is being held hostage, and he has no shoes. The action is classic and gritty, keeping it grounded and believable. The protagonist is well acted and written, and most importantly, he's vulnerable, which makes him someone you care about. The villain is great too.

Aliens (1986) - The sequel to Alien. This film doesn't attempt to re-do its predecessor and instead takes the basic premise in an entirely different direction. The set design, score, acting, casting, and plot are all fantastic. This film spends the first half or so building the tension but then once it really gets going it doesn't stop and it's one hell of a ride.

Terminator 2: Judgement Day (1991) - The sequel to The Terminator. This film, much like aliens, changes genres and goes full on action movie. The special effects still look good and the film just well crafted in very way. Its very exciting and moving.

Star Wars (1977), The Empire Strikes Back (1980), Return of the Jedi (1983) - A fantastic trilogy that basically a high fantasy story set in space. The first film is a classic adventure, hero's journey story. The second takes things in a darker direction with flawlessly done drama and suspense. The last film ends the story in a satisfying if somewhat bittersweet way. 

Breakdown (1997) - A couple are separated after their car breaks down on the highway and the wife disappears. The protagonist is a believable everyman and the villain is a chilling one, made quite frightening because he is so grounded and believable. 

The Rock (1996) - Just a very fun action movie with some memorable performances. Die Hard on Alcatraz Island, you could say.

Armageddon (1998) - Kind of a guilty pleasure. This film has tons of spectacle and action, comedy, and even some drama. It's quite a ride and very entertaining. 

Star Trek: First Contact (1996) - A bit light on a sci-fi, this film revels mainly in action with a chilling enemy, great costume design and special effects, some drama, and a tight plot. 

Goldeneye (1995) - My favorite James Bond film, I think it hits the perfect mark in terms of tone and genre. It has action, espionage, a little comedy, great drama, perfect casting and performances, and a plot that remains just grounded enough to be believable while maintaining the classic Bond flavor.

Goldfinger (1964) - One of the most well known of the classic James Bond films. I think it is a perfect example of what made classic Bond great. It is mainly a spy film with espionage and plots, but the action is used effectively and the set pieces and villains are very memorable. 

Skyfall (2012) - A very gritty and realistic Bond. The plot to this film is very dramatic and fast paced, with an amazing villain and a great performances and action all around. 

Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981), Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) - Classic adventurer films with a historical setting, memorable characters and action sequences and a great theme.

Cliffhanger (1993) - A very simple action movie with a neat premise. It's not particularly smart, but it doesn't try to be anything more than what it is really. Great stunts, great action.

The Mummy (1999) - Lighthearted and fun, it's quite the entertaining romp and very funny. A great spectacle film with memorable performances. 

Willow (1988) - Classic 80's fantasy. Most of the special effects still look good, the villain is frightening, and the look of the film is great. Honestly, I prefer this film to any of Peter Jackson's LotR films.

Dragonheart (1996) - A good, simple story with drama, comedy, and action. The special effects are good and the villain is memorable. The ending is great.









X-Men 2 (2003) - Great plot, great characters, great special effects, great villain, great action, great acting. 


*Drama*

Gettysburg (1993) - A historical piece, but based on a fictional novel. The look of the battle is quite realistic though the characters, who are real people, are not necessarily accurate portrayal of their real-life counterparts' personalty. This isn't a bad thing though as this wasn't the point: it's about comrades torn apart by war, finding meaning in a destructive conflict, and rising to the occasion in the face of terrible odds. The extended edition is some 3 hours in length but it doesn't feel like it. If anything the film feels like so much must have been left out. It's a great experience. 

Saving Private Ryan (1998) - Gritty, exciting, and very moving. It makes you feel like you are right there in the war with the cast.

The Day After (1983) - Made for television, The Day After is about the aftermath of a nuclear war. The film holds up well and is very effective primarily because of how well written and acted the characters are. It brings the horror of such a catastrophe home and hits you in the gut with it.

Forest Gump (1994) - A touching, sometimes funny, sometimes exciting, sometimes sad, personal story of one very simple and goodnatured man.

Apollo 13 (1995) - Based on a real-life incident, this film doesn't really need to invent much drama at all to tell a good story. It's very tense and the ending feels satisfying and well earned after watching the astronauts and their ground crew struggle to think up a way to save their lives. 

Ghost (1990) - A love story with a twist. It's quite moving and works because of the actors. It has a little bit of comedy in it too which manages to fit seamlessly into the story and add a little bit of levity. 









My Girl (1991) - A coming of age story that is funny and very sad at the same time. 

Unbreakable (2000) - This film is a very creative and unique take on a comic book movie. I find that it has some very gripping tension at parts, effective drama, and a very memorable performance by Samuel L. Jackson.

The Sixth Sense (1999) - Everyone knows this film and has spoofed or parodied it, but that's because it is so damn good. Everyone should get the chance to watch it without having the ending spoiled. It's a little bit of a horror film. 

Signs (2002) - Kind of a character piece I suppose. I think it is a very effective and moving film. Mel Gibson gives a very moving performance at parts. Despite how the film is often lampooned as bad science fiction, I don't think it ever tried to be that. It's not about anything sci-fi, that's just a backdrop. It's a bout a family recovering from the trauma of loss and the idea that everything, no matter how small, happens for a reason.

Gladiator (2000) - A historical epic with a fair amount of blood and action, but great drama and performances all around. The score to the film is very well done. The villain really stands out for me.

A Simple Plan (1998) - The plot builds lots of tension and evokes some serious emotions.

Deep Impact (1998) - Perhaps a more serious take on the same premise as Armageddon. It's less about the mission in space and more about the people left behind.


*Comedy*

Ghostbusters (1984) - Creative, a bit scary, and very funny. The casting and performances are perfect and the entire film is very memorable. In spite of being a comedy, it does not slip into farcical territory and thus the drama and tension in the film succeeds, as well as the scary bits.

Three Kings (1994) - Kind of a topical film set in the aftermath of Desert Storm. It's a bit of satire perhaps, though I'm not sure what it is satirizing. It's very funny with some good action, performances, dark humor, and even a smattering of genuine drama. 

National Lampoon's Vacation (1983) - A hilarious and disaster filled trip across America. Very relatable for anyone who grew up in previous decades when a car trip didn't offer the luxury of a phone or gameboy to play games on. 

Christmas Vacation (1989) - Sort of a sequel, this time set at home during Christmas time while all the relatives are piling up for the holiday. If you've ever had a big family gathering for Christmas you'll feel right at home.

The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! (1988) - Simply hilarious with clever jokes and gags that gets better and better as you get older and re-watch the film. Consider the sequels as well which are largely more of the same, but with such great writing and comedic timing this is a good thing.

Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1993) - A spoof of a more serious Robin Hood film. It has funny jokes and great comedic performances. I especially love the Sheriff of Rottingham. 

Galaxy Quest (1999) - Satire of Star Trek done in a very smart and loving way. A love letter to Star Trek and Trekkies. 

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery (1997) - A very hilarious and witty spoof of the James Bond franchise. Check out the first sequel as well. Micheal Myers at this best.

Shallow Hal (2001) - Makes fun of fat people. Funny with good performances and a good message, I suppose. 

Airplane (1980) - A spoof of then common airport disaster films. Very similar to The Naked Gun in terms of tone. Very funny.

Friday (1995) - Just funny story in a single location with good jokes, and even a bit of heart to it.

Natural Born Killers (1994) - A dark comedy, satirical, and commentary on society. Might take a little getting used to. I had to watch it twice, and though I hated it the first time, I loved it on subsequent viewings.










*Science Fiction*

The War of the Worlds (1953) - A well adapted film version of the classic novel even if it is not entirely faithful. I think it has great atmosphere and tension and a satisfying, well earned conclusion. Mostly the special effects still hold up, even 50 years later. I much prefer it to Stephen Spielburg's version. 









E. T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - Very good special effects, great casting and acting, a touching story and an amazing film score. 

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - Great special effects and story telling, at times evoking wonder and fear. A film that feels very epic and special and ultimately optimistic. Very very atmospheric.

The Andromeda Strain (1971) - Probably too slow moving and boring for most modern audiences. This movie might ask you to think a little bit. It's a bit of a mystery, a puzzle to solve, with the tension gradually building up to a thrilling climax. 

Jurassic Park (1993) - A theme park filled with dinosaurs. Everyone knows this film. It is not an entirely faithful adaptation of the book, but that's fine. I think what was changed was changed for the better in the interests of maximizing the new medium being used to tell the story. The special effects still look great. I enjoyed the sequel though it isn't as smart a film.

Sphere (1998) - Scary at parts, it is kind of a thriller and kind of a mystery. Somewhat claustrophobic and very atmospheric. 

Planet of the Apes (1968) - On the surface a silly premise, but it's actually a very smart film with good ideas and commentary. The twist is amazing, though it has long since been spoiled for most viewers. I was fortunate enough to see it as a kid without knowing the ending ahead of time.

Independence Day (1996) - It was hard to figure out where to put this. It has a lot of action and spectacle, but ultimately it takes its premise seriously and does bring up some very basic science fiction concepts when it comes to addressing its plot. The characters are numerous but developed just enough to make you care about them without getting bogged down in melodrama. The effects look great and the atmosphere is fantastic. It has gained a bad reputation over the years but I think it is undeserved. 

The Matrix (1999) - Also a great action movie, this film has a great premise with brings up some very interesting and thought-provoking ideas. The premise is used to great effect in the film to give the action scenes extra flare and a unique style. The story telling is perfect and effective. No sequels were never necessary.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

The Daniel Craig version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is probably the best movie I've seen in the past couple of years, though I very rarely watch movies. I also happened to see part of The Naked Gun 2.5 recently, which, although sorta low-brow on occasion, has some really funny moments and clever writing.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

All of these films are brilliant. None of them are light by any means; they're all extremely deep and insightful. Some are also visually spectacular. I probably cried during all of them. No particular order. 

Citizen Kane
The Conformist (Il Conformista)
In the Mood for Love
Pather Panchali
8 1/2
La Strada
Grave of the Fireflies
The Godfather
Au Hasard Balthazar
Bicycle Thieves (Ladri di Biciclette)
M
Happiness
The Battle of Algiers
The Seventh Seal
Tokyo Story
L'Eclisse
American Beauty
Raging Bull


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Life is Beautiful, an Italian film, is a great one. With or without the English dub. Very touching and lighthearted and endearing at times despite the very dark subject matter.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Many, but one movie I almost missed that has made it to my top 20 list,

Dredd (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Many, but one movie I almost missed that has made it to my top 20 list,
> 
> Dredd (2012) - IMDb


I can't believe I forgot that one.

Demolition Man is great too, though for its wit than its satire


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll give it a try. :wink:

The Road to El Dorado
The Emperor's New Groove
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (not The Hobbit)
The First Time (2012, Britt Robertson and Dylan O'Brien)
Moneyball
Moon
Warm Bodies
Easy A
You've Got Mail
Serenity
Lincoln
Gladiator
Winter's Bone
The Hunger Games Series
Push (Chris Evans)
Unleashed (Jet Li, Morgan Freeman)
V for Vendetta
Star Wars (IV, V, VI)
Sixteen Candles
The Breakfast Club

*John Wayne*
The Quiet Man
McLintock
The Seabees
Rio Bravo
El Dorado
True Grit
Rooster Cogburn
The Cowboys

His Girl Friday
Charade
My Fair Lady
The Women
Breakfast at Tiffany's

Howl's Moving Castle
Princess Mononoke
The Cat Returns
The Secret of Kells (purely for the art)
Treasure Planet

To name a few... :blushed:


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Sourpuss said:


> I can't believe I forgot that one.
> 
> Demolition Man is great too, though for its wit than its satire


Ha, there's many.

Yeah, Demolition Man is a fantastic action flick. Hilarious too.

"Enhance your calm."

The Dredd movie reminds me of a time when action movies had "R" ratings and were loaded with graphic violence, sex, and tons of profanity.

Like, 
*Robocop I and II
Total Recall *(the non-shitty original) *
Starship Troopers *(Paul Verhoeven is the man) *
Terminator 2
Predator
**Strange Days
Aliens 
Die Hard*


Off the top of my head.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Probably about a 3rd of the best horror movies I've ever seen:

*Horror/Thriller/Mystery*
I Saw the Devil (Epic)
Wolf Creek
High Tension 2003
Martyrs (most fucked up one, warning)
The Woman
The Loved Ones
Triangle (Insane mystery/thriller)
Eden Lake
Last House on the Left
The Cabin in the Woods
The Hidden Face (2011)
Inside
Sleep Tight
Headhunters (2011) (more thriller, but graphic)
Funny Games
Sinister
The Hitcher (Original)
Joyride
Breakdown
The Place Beyond the Pines
The Conjuring
Misery
Hard Candy
The Descent
A Simple Plan
Frailty


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> All of these films are brilliant. None of them are light by any means; they're all extremely deep and insightful. Some are also visually spectacular. I probably cried during all of them. No particular order.
> 
> Citizen Kane
> The Conformist (Il Conformista)
> ...


Wonderful list. The only list in this thread that lists what I would consider 'films everyone should see...' or at least everyone that wants to learn about cinema :/ 

Lacks Kubrick though! I add 2001 and Barry Lyndon. 

And some more that come to my mind now: Seven Samurai, Apocalypse Now, La Dolce Vita, Taxi Driver, Ugetsu Monogatari, Vertigo, and, two great films from this year, Boyhood and Birdman.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saldron said:


> Wonderful list. The only list in this thread that lists what I would consider 'films everyone should see...' or at least everyone that wants to learn about cinema :/
> 
> Lacks Kubrick though! I add 2001 and Barry Lyndon.
> 
> And some more that come to my mind now: Seven Samurai, Apocalypse Now, La Dolce Vita, Taxi Driver, Ugetsu Monogatari, Vertigo, and, two great films from this year, Boyhood and Birdman.


Always thought Kubrick was a little overrated, really. That said, I need to go back and watch all his films again. It's been a while and my taste has changed a bit. Don't get me wrong, 2001 and Barry Lyndon are great films, as are many of his others, they just didn't quite make the cut. Feel the same about Hitchcock except even more so. I'd go as far as saying that Vertigo was bad. Seriously. But I should probably go back and watch that again too. Last time I watched it, I'd just watched 8 1/2 and the whole time I was thinking how dated Vertigo looks in comparison. But 8 1/2 is probably the most visually stunning film ever made, so... 

Your other picks are great too . I'll have to check out Boyhood and Birdman.


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> Always thought Kubrick was a little overrated, really. That said, I need to go back and watch all his films again. It's been a while and my taste has changed a bit. Don't get me wrong, 2001 and Barry Lyndon are great films, as are many of his others, they just didn't quite make the cut. Feel the same about Hitchcock except even more so. I'd go as far as saying that Vertigo was bad. Seriously. But I should probably go back and watch that again too. Last time I watched it, I'd just watched 8 1/2 and the whole time I was thinking how dated Vertigo looks in comparison. But 8 1/2 is probably the most visually stunning film ever made, so...
> 
> Your other picks are great too . I'll have to check out Boyhood and Birdman.


Haha I thought I wouldn't like Hitchcock but I found Vertigo incredible. It hit me emotionally like very few films managed to do, and I really was not expecting the turn... 
I also loved Psycho and Rope (when you watch Birdman think of Rope). The one I didn't particularly love was Rear Window, that one I believe to be dated/overrated. But everyone has their opinion I guess.
I have yet to see 8 1/2, I am kind of saving it, it's one of those films like Persona by Bergman that either they become one of my favorites or I'll be disappointed. 

Surprised that you consider Kubrick overrated, maybe if you haven't you could check out Paths of Glory, his more humanistic film (a lot of people don't like his hmm coldness), which is my least favorite but still consider it a masterpiece, of those I have seen. 
Also, it's impossible to deny his visual power and perfect use of classical music, in barry lyndon every frame looks like a painting...

I also like that Antonioni there, who is pretty forgotten, Eclisse is by far the hardest film to watch on your list , I struggled the first time I saw it hahaha. But THAT ending...


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saldron said:


> Haha I thought I wouldn't like Hitchcock but I found Vertigo incredible. It hit me emotionally like very few films managed to do, and I really was not expecting the turn...
> I also loved Psycho and Rope (when you watch Birdman think of Rope). The one I didn't particularly love was Rear Window, that one I believe to be dated/overrated. But everyone has their opinion I guess.
> I have yet to see 8 1/2, I am kind of saving it, it's one of those films like Persona by Bergman that either they become one of my favorites or I'll be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Paths of Glory is one of the only Kubrick films that I haven't seen lol. Anyway, I don't want to be too critical of Kubrick. I actually really liked a lot of his films (Barry Lyndon especially), just not enough to include them on my list. 

If you liked La Dolce Vita, I think you'll like 8 1/2 as well. Similar style. 

Persona bugged me. Not sure what all the hype was about. Might have to watch it again. My least favourite Bergman film lol. 

Yeah, Antonioni is brilliant - L'Eclisse especially. I actually didn't find it hard to watch at all. Loved it from the opening scene.


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> Paths of Glory is one of the only Kubrick films that I haven't seen lol. Anyway, I don't want to be too critical of Kubrick. I actually really liked a lot of his films (Barry Lyndon especially), just not enough to include them on my list.
> 
> If you liked La Dolce Vita, I think you'll like 8 1/2 as well. Similar style.
> 
> ...


And did you see Eyes Wide Shut? It's also pretty different and I believe it to be extremely underrated, a dream-like fascinating film about relationships... my favorites by Kubrick are 2001 > Barry Lyndon > Full Metal Jacket / Eyes Wide Shut.

Really? Persona? In the page were I rate films - a spanish site - Persona is the highest rated Bergman film by the people with similar tastes to me (like 8 1/2 is to Fellini)

I liked La Notte and Il Grido slightly better than Eclisse, sometimes, like the 30 min stock market scene where nothing happens, were too much for me xD I have just seen those 3 by him... I have the feeling l'Avventura will be my favorite.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saldron said:


> And did you see Eyes Wide Shut? It's also pretty different and I believe it to be extremely underrated, a dream-like fascinating film about relationships... my favorites by Kubrick are 2001 > Barry Lyndon > Full Metal Jacket / Eyes Wide Shut.
> 
> Really? Persona? In the page were I rate films - a spanish site - Persona is the highest rated Bergman film by the people with similar tastes to me (like 8 1/2 is to Fellini)
> 
> I liked La Notte and Il Grido slightly better than Eclisse, sometimes, like the 30 min stock market scene where nothing happens, were too much for me xD I have just seen those 3 by him... I have the feeling l'Avventura will be my favorite.


Eyes Wide Shut is my least favourite Kubrick film lol. And yeah, a lot of people say Persona is Bergman's best. L'Avventura is longer and slower than L'Eclisse. Great film, but even harder to watch. I think L'Eclisse is clearly better. 

Any others on my list that you haven't seen?


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

City of God. One of the most perfectly laid out movies I have ever seen.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

crash 
night at the roxberry
anything disney really high
half baked
super troopers
fear and loathing in las vegas
kids


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't really watch movies (haven't even seen the Matrix), but I liked _Shutter Island_ and _Memento. 

__Dogville _was difficult because of its intensely graphic scenes, but interesting as well.

Oh yeah, _Cube_. Haunting existential thematic behind the gore-front.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Schindler's List


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> Eyes Wide Shut is my least favourite Kubrick film lol. And yeah, a lot of people say Persona is Bergman's best. L'Avventura is longer and slower than L'Eclisse. Great film, but even harder to watch. I think L'Eclisse is clearly better.
> 
> Any others on my list that you haven't seen?


Too bad you don't like eyes wide shut, it's a great movie... I thought NFs would generally be drawn to it as it is dreamlike. 

From your list... I haven't seen The Conformist, Pather Panchali, 8 1/2, La Strada, Au Hasard Balthazar and The Battle of Algiers. They all look very interesting, specially 8 1/2.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

_The Room_ was a life-changing event, a permanent marker of a new epoch in my life. 

Not merely a quirky "black comedy", this masterpiece featured an insightful meditation into human nature, the delicate nature of our most cherished relationships, and the magic of friendship.

Some relevant quotes from IMDB, 

_ "I have now seen Mr. Tommy Wiseau's cinematic tour-de-force, 'The Room' three times. With each viewing, 'The Room' becomes more complexly entangled in and inseparable from my own life. I no longer know where The Room ends and I begin."

"What makes the film hilarious is Tommy Wiseau, a talentless and egotistical auteur, who wrote, directed, produced, financed and starred in this six million dollar flick."
_








Bonus points if you can come to the midnight screenings in New York! Bring spoons, as per tradition to fling them at the screen at select times throughout the movie's duration.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Yomiel said:


> The Daniel Craig version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is probably the best movie I've seen in the past couple of years, though I very rarely watch movies. I also happened to see part of The Naked Gun 2.5 recently, which, although sorta low-brow on occasion, has some really funny moments and clever writing.


I like the original 3-part Dragon Tattoo better overall, but Fincher did do a really nice job with his version of the first film...he's great with ambiance. It's too bad that film did not get more attention.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I like the original 3-part Dragon Tattoo better overall, but Fincher did do a really nice job with his version of the first film...he's great with ambiance. It's too bad that film did not get more attention.


Huh. I'll have to watch that sometime then.



Metasentient said:


> ...I liked _Shutter Island_...


Seriously? That's probably one of my least favorite movies of all time. What on earth was good about it?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Huh. I'll have to watch that sometime then.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? That's probably one of my least favorite movies of all time. What on earth was good about it?


I'm seeing quite a bit of vitriol directed at it, and don't understand it at all.

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> I'm seeing quite a bit of vitriol directed at it, and don't understand it at all.
> 
> What didn't you like about it?


It was weird, the twist was stupid and kind of cliche, they drug out moments in awkward ways (I had to watch it with family..), etc.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> It was weird, the twist was stupid and kind of cliche, they drug out moments in awkward ways (I had to watch it with family..), etc.


Sorry, I don't understand that.

I felt it wasn't just intended to be a cerebral mystery, though I'm not convinced he actually was insane. I rather liked how they played out his emotional states and how they concluded his personal conflict into that last line at the end. 

I've rewatched it around ... 5 times already? Which I never do with movies. And I keep finding little nuances here and there that I didn't pick up before.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Mee2 said:


> I'd go as far as saying that Vertigo was bad.





Mee2 said:


> Eyes Wide Shut is my least favourite Kubrick film lol.


Gah!


Mee2 said:


> Persona bugged me. Not sure what all the hype was about. Might have to watch it again. My least favourite Bergman film lol.


It's my favorite and I've seen a fair amount of them. Anyway I thought your list was really good too, just nitpicking. I might do my own later. Especially good call on Balthazar which I love, I feel like other Bresson movies get namedropped a lot more (though I haven't seen..any of them? Maybe should get on that)


Yomiel said:


> Seriously? That's probably one of my least favorite movies of all time. What on earth was good about it?


I saw this in the theater and everyone I was with hated it but I actually enjoyed it as a B-movie, it was super hokey but I didn't go in expecting much and thought it was good silly fun. That's probably not what they were going for though and I'm not sure I'd call it a "great movie" on that basis.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Shahada said:


> Gah!It's my favorite and I've seen a fair amount of them. Anyway I thought your list was really good too, just nitpicking. I might do my own later. Especially good call on Balthazar which I love, I feel like other Bresson movies get namedropped a lot more (though I haven't seen..any of them? Maybe should get on that)I saw this in the theater and everyone I was with hated it but I actually enjoyed it as a B-movie, it was super hokey but I didn't go in expecting much and thought it was good silly fun. That's probably not what they were going for though and I'm not sure I'd call it a "great movie" on that basis.


Strange. Everyone I was with liked it.

I do agree it wasn't original - it was somewhat parallel to Robert Cormier's _I Am the Cheese _(author of _The Chocolate War._) But as I've said, the mystery wasn't entirely the point of it.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saldron said:


> Too bad you don't like eyes wide shut, it's a great movie... I thought NFs would generally be drawn to it as it is dreamlike.
> 
> From your list... I haven't seen The Conformist, Pather Panchali, 8 1/2, La Strada, Au Hasard Balthazar and The Battle of Algiers. They all look very interesting, specially 8 1/2.


Wow. I said they weren't in any order but it's no coincidence that a lot of those were near the top. Next time you have a few hours free, you should definitely watch either The Conformist or Pather Panchali. They're probably my two all-time favourite films. If you do watch them, I'd be really curious to know what you think. The others are brilliant as well. The only one that might not be essential is The Battle of Algiers, but I put it there because I feel like it's kinda relevant to current events. 



Metasentient said:


> _The Room_ was a life-changing event, a permanent marker of a new epoch in my life.
> 
> Not merely a quirky "black comedy", this masterpiece featured an insightful meditation into human nature, the delicate nature of our most cherished relationships, and the magic of friendship.
> 
> ...


I've never been able to sit through The Room in its entirety. I've seen bits and pieces but it's so bad that I really struggle to sit through more than half an hour or so. Not sure if there are still bits that I haven't seen. I get why people like it though. Wiseau is pretty much the weirdest person who's ever had the opportunity to make a film and there's really nothing else like it. Have you read the book about it (I forget the title)? I haven't, personally, but I've discussed it with people who have and it sounds really interesting.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> I've never been able to sit through The Room in its entirety. I've seen bits and pieces but it's so bad that I really struggle to sit through more than half an hour or so. Not sure if there are still bits that I haven't seen. I get why people like it though. Wiseau is pretty much the weirdest person who's ever had the opportunity to make a film and there's really nothing else like it. Have you read the book about it (I forget the title)? I haven't, personally, but I've discussed it with people who have and it sounds really interesting.


Shhh, don't spoil it for them! :wink: 

I think everybody deserves to experience the magic firsthand.

Really, the fact that the director is the producer is the main actor should be an indicator of its... cinematographic refinement (I don't know critic-speak for "good movie").

And yeah, I think Wiseau's kind of a natural troll. Somebody called it a "Croatian-cyborg accent"...

I'd comment on your list, but I don't know any of them :crazy:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The greatest metaphysical psychological dystopian horror movie of all time.




I've watched Akira more times than I can count, I'm completely obsessed with it, and either everything reminds me of it or all modern anime is in some way inspired by it.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shahada said:


> Gah!It's my favorite and I've seen a fair amount of them. Anyway I thought your list was really good too, just nitpicking. I might do my own later. Especially good call on Balthazar which I love, I feel like other Bresson movies get namedropped a lot more (though I haven't seen..any of them? Maybe should get on that)


The only other Bresson film that I've seen is Pickpocket. I liked it but not as much as Balthazar. 

I need to go and watch a lot of these films again. Vertigo is apparently the best film ever so I'm obviously missing something there. But it's just so ugly. Not sure what you were trying to say about Eyes Wide Shut... Was it your favourite Kubrick? Anyway, I think I was 19 or something when I last watched all the Kubrick films so it's definitely time to watch them again (I'm 27). Persona... I think I just didn't get it.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Mee2 said:


> I need to go and watch a lot of these films again. Vertigo is apparently the best film ever so I'm obviously missing something there. But it's just so ugly. Not sure what you were trying to say about Eyes Wide Shut... Was it your favourite Kubrick? Anyway, I think I was 19 or something when I last watched all the Kubrick films so it's definitely time to watch them again (I'm 27).


I was really into Kubrick in high school and college and haven't been as into him in recent years so I haven't really watched a lot or thought about a lot of Kubrick films in awhile, but the first thing that popped into my head at favorite was 2001 so probably that. I like Eyes Wide Shut though, at least the last time I watched it years ago, I just really like the atmosphere. Hitchcock kind of similar story, however I was never as into him as I was Kubrick. I love Vertigo but haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

My favourite short film:


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Movies everyone should see in order to be considered human:


Fiddler on the Roof 
Forrest Gump
Star Wars
The Pianist
Ben-Hur (1959)
Raiders of the Lost Ark
West Side Story
The Wizard of Oz
Scent of a Woman
Amadeus
Tarzan 
It's A Wonderful Life 
The Sound of Music 
Rocky 
Dead Poets Society 
Lord of the Rings
Gladiator
Schindler's List
The Princess Bride
Selma


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

very good thread, OP


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I have drawn up a list during dinner. A long list. The city will be purged... as surely as if she had gorged herself on figs for a year. I will open Rome's bowels! The streets will run like a sewer!

But enough of these revolutionary dieting techniques. Here is a list of some 85 movies. (Yowzers, yikes, yipes, gimminy, great balls of fire, and other apostrophic noises!)

In order chronological:

* *








The Scarlet Empress (1934) 
Captain Blood (1935) 
Alexander Nevsky (1938) 
Bringing Up Baby (1938) 



His Girl Friday (1940) 
The Philadelphia Story (1940) 
Citizen Kane (1941) 
Casablanca (1942) 
Shadow of a Doubt (1943) 
Ivan Grozny (1944) 
Arsenic and Old Lace (1944) 
And Then There Were None (1945) 
Green for Danger (1946) 
Monsieur Verdoux (1947) 
Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949) 



Sunset Boulevard (1950) 
Singin’ in the Rain (1952) 
Stalag 17 (1953) 
Kiss Me Kate (1953) 
Rear Window (1954) 
Smiles of a Summer Night (1955) 
The Trouble with Harry (1955) 
12 Angry Men (1956) 
The Seventh Seal (1957) 
Wild Strawberries (1957) 
North by Northwest (1959) 
Some Like It Hot (1959) 



Psycho (1960) 
Lawrence of Arabia (1962) 
The Manchurian Candidate (1962) 
What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? (1962) 
From Russia with Love (1963) 
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
Goldfinger (1964) 
The Loved One (1965) 
Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1966) 
The Wrong Box (1966) 
Bedazzled (1967) 
The Honey Pot (1967) 
You Only Live Twice (1967) 
2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
The Lion in Winter (1968) 
The Producers (1968) 
The Assassination Bureau (1969) 
On Her Majesty’s Secret Service (1969) 



The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer (1970) 
Fiddler on the Roof (1971) 
Cabaret (1972) 
The Godfather (1972) 
The Ruling Class (1972) 
Sleuth (1972) 
Royal Flash (1975) 
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 
Death on the Nile (1978) 
The Life of Brian (1979) 



Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
E.T. (1982) 
Wagner (1983) 
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) 
The Neverending Story (1984) 
Brazil (1985) 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 
The Tall Guy (1989) 



Gremlins II (1990) 
Jurassic Park (1993) 
Schindler’s List (1993) 
Four Weddings and a Funeral (1994) 
Richard III (1995) 
Life is Beautiful (1997) 
Pleasantville (1998) 
The Truman Show (1998) 
Topsy-Turvy (1999) 



The Lord of the Rings (2001–2003) 
Chicago (2002) 
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003–2007) 
Der Untergang (2004) 
Shaun of the Dead (2004) 
King Kong (2005) 
The Departed (2006) 
The Illusionist (2006) 
V for Vendetta (2006) 
Inglourious Basterds (2009) 



Hugo (2011) 
Iron Sky (2012) 
The Lone Ranger (2013) 
The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014) 






There must be some way to sort them, though. But how? After all, where does one place (say) _Alexander Nevsky_? Is it "foreign" (that nebulous but xenophobic category, defined by the racial Other) or "historical" or "drama" or "action"? Is there an overlap between "comedy" and "thriller", or "comedy" and "drama", or "thriller" and "drama"? Are _Whatever Happened to Baby Jane_ and _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_ comedies or drama or thrillers? Is _Inglourious Basterds_ a comedy or an action movie or a drama? Is _The Assassination Bureau_ a comedy or a thriller? Like _The Avengers_ - the series with Diana Rigg in, which contemporary audiences would have had in mind - it's both. The trouble is that little word "or".

This sort of thing really exposes the -- can I say the malleability or the permeability of genre without sounding like a complete wanker? -- difficulties inherent in categorical thinking. Ye gods and little fishes! Frankly, categories are arbitrary. The simplest thing to do would be to categorise the movies, while acknowledging that in reality they may be in several different categories. Life is complex. There was a song to that effect. The Beatles? ... I'm drifting.

In order categorical:

* *






*DRAMA*


The Scarlet Empress (1934) 
Alexander Nevsky (1938) 
Citizen Kane (1941) 
Casablanca (1942) 
Ivan Grozny (1944) 
Sunset Boulevard (1950) 
Stalag 17 (1953) 
Smiles of a Summer Night (1955) 
12 Angry Men (1956) 
The Seventh Seal (1957) 
Wild Strawberries (1957) 
Lawrence of Arabia (1962) 
Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1966) 
The Lion in Winter (1968) 
The Godfather (1972) 
Wagner (1983) 
Schindler’s List (1993) 
Richard III (1995) 
Life is Beautiful (1997) 
Pleasantville (1998) 
The Truman Show (1998) 
Topsy-Turvy (1999) 
Der Untergang (2004) (Comedy?) 
The Departed (2006) (Thriller?) 
The Illusionist (2006) (Thriller?) 
Inglourious Basterds (2009) (Comedy? Action?) 
Hugo (2011) 
The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014) (Comedy? Action?) 
 
*ACTION / ADVENTURE*


Captain Blood (1935) 
From Russia with Love (1963) 
Goldfinger (1964) 
You Only Live Twice (1967) 
The Assassination Bureau (1969) 
On Her Majesty’s Secret Service (1969) 
Royal Flash (1975) 
Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) 
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 
Jurassic Park (1993) 
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003–2007) 
King Kong (2005) 
V for Vendetta (2006) 
The Lone Ranger (2013) 
 
*COMEDY*


Bringing Up Baby (1938) 
His Girl Friday (1940) 
The Philadelphia Story (1940) 
Arsenic and Old Lace (1944) 
Monsieur Verdoux (1947) 
Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949) 
Some Like It Hot (1959) 
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
The Loved One (1965) 
The Wrong Box (1966) 
Bedazzled (1967) 
The Producers (1968) 
The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer (1970) 
The Ruling Class (1972) 
The Life of Brian (1979) 
The Tall Guy (1989) 
Gremlins II (1990) 
Four Weddings and a Funeral (1994) 
Shaun of the Dead (2004) (SF?) 
Iron Sky (2012) (SF?) 
 
*CRIME / MYSTERY / THRILLER*


Shadow of a Doubt (1943) 
And Then There Were None (1945) 
Green for Danger (1946) 
Rear Window (1954) 
The Trouble with Harry (1955) 
North by Northwest (1959) 
Psycho (1960) 
The Manchurian Candidate (1962) 
What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? (1962) 
The Honey Pot (1967) 
Sleuth (1972) 
Death on the Nile (1978) 
 
*SCIENCE FICTION & FANTASY*


2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) 
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 
Alien (1979) 
E.T. (1982) 
The Neverending Story (1984) 
Brazil (1985) 
The Matrix (1999) 
The Lord of the Rings (2001–2003) 
 
*MUSICALS*


Singin’ in the Rain (1952) 
Kiss Me Kate (1953) 
Fiddler on the Roof (1971) 
Cabaret (1972) 
Chicago (2002)


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

SmilingWriter said:


> I'll give it a try. :wink:
> 
> The Road to El Dorado
> The Emperor's New Groove
> ...


To add to this list.

The Wizard of Oz
The Neverending Story
Dune (1984)
Fiddler on the Roof
Hello, Dolly
Oliver!
Annie (the one with Carol Burnett)
The Sound of Music
Shrek the Musical
Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away 

*Mini Series/Movies*
Anne of Green Gables
Pride and Prejudice (1995)
Tin Man

The Land Before Time
Almost any Disney film including:
- The Parent Trap
- Old Yeller
- Pollyanna
- Where the Red Fern Grows
- Swiss Family Robinson
Jurassic Park
What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Forrest Gump
The Hunt for Red October
The Hobbit (Animated)
The Lord of the Rings (Animated)
The American President
Now You See Me
The Prestige 
The Illusionist
Chasing Mavericks
The Princess Bride (I can't believe I forgot this. Seriously, who doesn't quote this?)
The Princess Diaries (and sequel)
How to Train Your Dragon (and sequel)
The Core
Sphere
SWAT
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl (you can watch the others, but the first is best)
The Avengers
The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe (Disney ruined the other two, but this one was magical)
Anastasia (Animated)
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Perks of Being a Wallflower
Struck by Lightning
Marvel films after Iron Man (pre Iron Man is not that great)
Superman (Christopher Reeve)
Man of Steel (Interesting evolution of the Superman mythos into the 21st Century)
Stargate
Star Trek (II, III, IV, Generations, First Contact, reboot, and Into Darkness)


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

The Man From Nowhere


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

To the person bothered by the genres, my opinion is that the only reason people are so focused on genres in films is because it is considered a lesser art. Like Tarkovsky thought, I believe any true 'auteur' transcents the genre, so a Kubrick film's genre is Kubrick, a Bergman film genre is Bergman, etc. 

Most artistic films tend to be labeled as drama because that's the genre were they put everything that doesn't fit, but are often not really so dramatic. Genre is just a commercial strategy.

I have seen three bresson films (argent, le diable probablement and mouchette) and I had a lot of trouble getting into him. He didn't want his actors to express any emotions at all, and I've found them extremely boring and hard to keep my concentration on them... although I can see the greatness. Mouchette is probably my favorite of them... but I hope I learn to enjoy his style better. 
Apparently his first films are really spiritual and stuff, but in his later stuff (what I have seen) he's easily the most nihilistic director ever. Which I don't mind, but I think it gets to me more in Haneke's films which are very Bresson-like (at least the first period).

PD: I saw Kaurismaki in Barcelona yesterday... awesome guy. (also of the Bresson school haha)


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

@Shahada

Would be pretty curious to see a list from you, if you have time.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Aight, I don't watch as many movies as I used to but I'll throw something together tonight or this weekend.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Mee2 said:


> @_Shahada_
> 
> Would be pretty curious to see a list from you, if you have time.


Heh I spent time trying to make a specific "movies everyone should see list" and then read the OP and the thread and it seems its more you're favorite movies, which is fine because that's easier, so these are a bunch of my personal favorites and some things that have sentimental value. I'll try not to make this too long and cumbersome, but it feels like I need to keep adding stuff I'm missing. I hate to just make a big list of titles but I can't write about all these fucking movies right now, if there's anything you or anyone else wants to discuss though just say so. No order, though the first ten or so are probably my big favorites:


Chinatown (1974)
Aguirre: The Wrath of God (1972)
Mulholland Drive (2001)
The Last Temptation of Christ (1988)
The New World (2005)
Persona (1966)
Videodrome (1983)
2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
Au hasard Balthazar (1966)
Cries and Whispers (1972) 
The Seventh Seal (1957)
Inland Empire (2006)
Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans (2009)
Badlands (1973)
The Battle of Algiers (1966)
Citizen Kane (1941)
8 1/2 (1963)
No Country for Old Men (2007)
Tokyo Story (1953)
Brazil (1985)
Blade Runner (1982)
Starship Troopers (1997)
The Godfather (1972)
Ghost World (2001)
RoboCop (1987)
Battleship Potemkin (1925)
Polyester (1981)
The Exorcist (1973)
Annie Hall (1977)
Plan 9 From Outer Space (1959) (really)
The Fly (1986)
Barton Fink (1991)
Taxi Driver (1976)
Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer (1986)
The Conversation (1974)
Mirror (1975)
Come and See (1985)


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

High Noon!
Definitely my favourite film.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice list. Lots of overlap . 

Mirror was cool. Seen any other Tarkovsky films? I also liked Andrei Rublev. Stalker was weird though. 
Taxi Driver was good but I liked Raging Bull better (obviously). 
For some reason I don't like Blade Runner as much as most people. 
Also excellent: Ghost World, No Country For Old Men, Aguirre, Annie Hall. 
Others that I've seen: Mulholland Drive, The Exorcist, Plan 9 From Outer Space (yep lol), Chinatown, Starship Troopers.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Sex and the City
Spanglish
Dumb and Dumber To
Freddie Got Fingered
Triumph of the Will


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Mee2 said:


> Mirror was cool. Seen any other Tarkovsky films? I also liked Andrei Rublev. Stalker was weird though.


Just Ivan's Childhood, the rest are on my list. I love Tarkovsky and want to see more of his films but they're so long and slow and heavy I feel like I kind of have to work up the stamina to watch his stuff. 



Mee2 said:


> Also excellent: Ghost World, No Country For Old Men, Aguirre, Annie Hall.


Ghost World is more a personal sentimental favorite for me and I hesitated putting it on the list for that reason but its too close to my heart not to. I also rewatched it like a year ago for the first time in years and it still held up pretty well, though I feel like the Seymour-Enid thing is a little weird and kinda almost seems like weird wish fulfillment on the part of Clowes/Zwigoff? Even if it is though it feels pretty good and authentic and now that I think about it doesn't really end well anyway, so.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Fish
Life of Pi
Inception
Black Swan
Life of David Gale
Pay it Forward
About a Boy
A Simple Plan
The Shining
Insidious 
Secret Window
Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll avoid movies that have already been mentioned.
In chronological order:


The grapes of wrath (1940)
Jud Süß (1940)
The big sleep (1946)
Anatomy of a Murder (1959)
Солярис (1972)
The Wicker Man (1973)
Profondo Rosso (1975)
Сталкер (1979)
The King of Comedy (1983)
Angel heart (1987)
Withnail and I (1987)
Henry V (1989)
My left foot (1989)
Mediterraneo (1991)
In the Name of the Father (1993)
Before Sunrise (1995), Before Sunset (2004), Before Midnight (2013)
L.A. Confidential (1997)
Being John Malkovich (1999)
Mr Death: the rise and fall of fred A Leuchter Jr (1999)
Batoru Rowaiaru (2000)
Apocalypse Now Redux (2001)
Das Experiment (2001)
Punch-Drunk Love (2002)
There will be blood (2007)
Ai no mukidashi (2008)
Shame (2011)
The tree of life (2011)
The act of killing (2012)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Diogenes said:


> Before Sunrise (1995), Before Sunset (2004), Before Midnight (2013)


Yes, yes and yes. <3


----------



## Saldron (Apr 21, 2012)

Of Tarkovsky I have seen also just Ivan's Childhood and Solaris. I think I might lean for Ivan's Childhood from the two but like them both for different reasons. 

I thought what he does in Ivan's Childhood with the camera and light/shadows is insane. Solaris seemed a little less perfect, with not so much attention to detail. 

I also saw his short student film 'The steam roller and the violin', which honestly is already better than 99% of the shit out there...

Now I'm taking a break of him for a while. I like to watch directors slowly, specially when they just have 7 films :laughing:


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Life as a House


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Off the top of my head...

Planet of the Apes (1968)
Back to the Future
Pan's Labyrinth
Star Wars (especially Episode 5, clearly the best)
Monty Python (Holy Grail and Life of Brian)
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels 
King Rat
Odd Couple (the original) 

I will think of a hundred more as soon as I leave this thread...


----------



## AMN (Jan 28, 2015)

Drive 
Cloud Atlas
Her


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The Exorcist III, The Shining, the Omen, Selma, American Beauty, Magnolia, Dead Poet's Society, Rosemary's Baby, Chinatown, the Godfather I and II, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Shawshank Redemption, Misery, IT, Storm of the Century, Airplane, Almost Famous, Black Hawk Dawn, Beetlejuice, Batman, Dr. Strangelove, Young Frankenstein, Beverly Hills Cop, Bullitt, All the President's Men, Lenny, Usual Suspects, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Superbad, Batman, Diner, Ghostbusters, The Deer Hunter, A Dog Day Afternoon, Cape Fear, Good Will Hunting, A Beautiful Mind, The River Wild, Planes , Trains, and Automobiles, The Fisher King, Animal House, the Blues Brothers, This Is Spinal Top, LA Confidential, Saving Private Ryan, the Graduate,,,,


----------

